# Name of tough yard weed in FL and how to kill



## Ladybug1220 (Feb 15, 2009)

I would like to know the name of a tough weed, so I can find out how to kill. This weed has a long stringing white root with a egg shape at the end. It's normally very deep in the soil. It multi-ply like dollar weed. It sometimes have a nasty smell to them. Please help they are taking over my yard. This weed primarily started by our dogwood tree and and azaleas near our front septic tank for the kitchen and laundry.

If anyone could please help. I've tried spending hours pulling and digging up the roots then spraying round-up and other products. It temporarily kills them, but then they come back even worse. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> This weed has a long stringing white root with a egg shape at the end


Sounds a lot like nutsedge to me. I remember commenting to someone one time that if the flowers had as nice a root system as those pretty white roots that nutsedge has... It does have a bit of a musty smell, at least to me. Don't know how far down in Fl it goes, but it's right at home in the Atl area.

If it is, in fact, nutsedge, tenacity is the best bet. There is a product called Image that is advertised for nutsedge, but it is expensive because it if formulated not to hurt the lawn. It also warns against using near the root zone of desirable plants. Continued use of Roundup is as good as anything. You get some good without much danger to nearby good plants. I read one study that suggested nutsedge knows when you spray it, and it releases the "nuts" before they absorb the herbicide. But, if you keep at it and keep them sprayed before they mature enough to develope nuts, in about two years you will be ahead.

Or, this is not nutsedge.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I'm a bit of a nutsedge researcher (I have it in my lawn). Here's some links to explore. I haven't done much in eradication except Roundup. 
http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/4000/4010.html
http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7432.html


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Pull some up and take it to your local ag office or university. The guys in the ag dept around here are great. Try 'cooperative extension' along with your county in a google search.


----------

